# err1err3 disk boot failure; insert system disk



## KKpelli (Jan 5, 2008)

Out of the clear blue my husband's PC (HP Pavillion) won't boot & gives above error message. It will not go to the recovery screen (only did once). I want to make a system disk online by download so I can use it on his PC. Where can I find it? No cd's came with PC-it's brand new.
Thanks!


----------



## KKpelli (Jan 5, 2008)

Just thought I'd inform anyone with this problem, that I had to order a recovery disk from HP. We went through the bios to check the hard drive for any problems & when none were found they agreed to send me the disk. I insisted they overnight it or I'd return the PC. They do not have a download site because "it's 9GB & too big" for their server. Vista is not for me. I use XP-Pro but my husband's new one had Vista already installed. I've seen many people's complaints about the same Vista problem as this. I will definitely make a recovery disk for any other OS's.
Hope this helps some others.


----------



## AngelFilly (May 4, 2008)

KKpelli said:


> Just thought I'd inform anyone with this problem, that I had to order a recovery disk from HP. We went through the bios to check the hard drive for any problems & when none were found they agreed to send me the disk. I insisted they overnight it or I'd return the PC. They do not have a download site because "it's 9GB & too big" for their server. Vista is not for me. I use XP-Pro but my husband's new one had Vista already installed. I've seen many people's complaints about the same Vista problem as this. I will definitely make a recovery disk for any other OS's.
> Hope this helps some others.




Hey can u send me a recovery disk???


----------



## conigrl (Nov 4, 2008)

I've just experienced this problem. Does anyone know the cause? I'd like to just replace the drive, but if the issue stems from somewhere else, I don't want to loose another drive.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok guys. I am sitting beside someone that just fixed this error. Here is the cx scenario, it may be the same.

Cx turned on PC and it said "disk boot failure"
Tried to boot to F11 (HP recovery partition) and it said err1err3.

The fix:

Went in to the bios and reset it to default settings.

Please let me know if this resolves your issue. Thanks.


----------

